
Did our cosmos exist before the big bang? - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20026861.500-did-our-cosmos-exist-before-the-big-bang.html?full=true
======
drawkbox
Yes: <http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html>

~~~
bitdiddle
great read, thanks.

------
raamdev
For the past 26 years my dad has told me it has. He says this big bang is just
one of many big bangs and that big bangs have been going on for an infinite
amount of time (forever).

He also told me about particles smaller than atoms before quarks were moved
from theory to fact. I never really thought much about all the stuff he told
me until I started hearing of discoveries and theories about the same stuff.

He studies Sanskrit and the Vedas.

~~~
kirse
I noticed you're already down to (-1) and seem to be new to the site... Just a
little pro-tip, don't bring out any views around here that go against the
tenets of scientific naturalism.

If you do, you're generally assumed to be yet another irrational religious
fundamentalist and the drive-by downmods will come faster than you could
imagine. Awhile ago I couldn't even discuss design theory in contrast to
biological evolution without getting dismissed as someone irrational who just
had an axe to grind.

~~~
robg
The problem of course is that naturalism has it's own limit or else it too
becomes dogmaticism. There's stuff we just can't know from empirical
observation. Indeed, I'd argue the question "why" has a genesis just beyond
rational thought. Empiricism might help to explain away those urges but I
don't see how it will ever address their origin.

------
cdibona
I think that you'd have a hard time tracking down the cranberry juice, unless
you are some kind of universe-reincarnationalist,

